# Daytona Beach Next Week



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Bringing the kids down the 11 thru the 15th. I fish NC beaches all the time wanna know what should I bring with me. Whats biting now? Is bait easy to catch with castnet? We kayak baits for sharks back home is it legal down in daytona? Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Kinda replying to my own post but ive been reading that the blues are everywhere down there just gotta see where n how to get bait. Prob not bringing the kayak down just try n cast some rigs out. Getting things ready for my first trip of the year pretty exciting.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I wish I knew more about the area to help you out..........I will be going down to St. Augustine/Crescent Beach area at the end of May and that will be a new fishing experience for me.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

I called down to a bait n tackle shop called the fishin hole the guy i talked to was really nice and told me its pretty much full swing right now. Pompano whiting blues drumb and sharks all in the surf right now.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Awesome.....glad they were able to give you some info over the phone......now the wait begins opcorn:


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

well - I think there have been 6 shark bites in the last few months on the Florida Coast
so sharks are definately in the water !! If you can't catch them on a hook,
dangle your arms and legs in the water.
oh - and shuffle your feet when you walk in the surf - sting rays are everywhere and
leave a nasty wound when you are poked with the barb.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Last year on oak island, nc a school of pogeys came down the beach i sent my oldest down the beach getting folks out the water i prob caught 200 menhaden in 1 throw of my 6ft net. 1live one on a rod put a 4ft blacktip on the beach in seconds. No body had a clue what was going on. Its not the sharks fault its humans pay attention to whats going on and everything will be ok


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

add 3 more shark bites to the list on East Coast Florida beaches the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

WilliP said:


> Last year on oak island, nc a school of pogeys came down the beach i sent my oldest down the beach getting folks out the water i prob caught 200 menhaden in 1 throw of my 6ft net. 1live one on a rod put a 4ft blacktip on the beach in seconds. No body had a clue what was going on. Its not the sharks fault its humans pay attention to whats going on and everything will be ok


Why? Are pogeys dangerous?


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

You can watch the school of (I call them menhaden) and tell if predators are in the mix. Typically you will have blues or mackeral or even cobia and Jack's up top on the school and almost guaranteed if the small predators are up top, there will be sharks underneath


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Fish don't jump out of water for fun, something is trying to eat them, or they are eating something else.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Been on the beach about 2hrs not much happening yet hope it picks up. Anybody know a place on the river i can go catch some finger mullet. Im actually staying more on Ormond Beach


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Hot the big goose egg in Florida fished ponce inlet yesterday and today with no fish on the beach. I did get 2 mullet bit off to the hook but no hook ups. It was so rough i used 6 ounce sputnik sinker to stay still but between the current and the damn seaweed i never even saw the bite. Back to my waters in NC in a few weeks hope my luck changes


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Well dang......that's why it's called fishing and not catching. Figured you would have gotten at least something while you were there. I'm going to hit the flats next weekend and then it will be a month before I make a surf trip.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I fish at Ponce Inlet all the time. Flounder have been hitting lately there. Just south of Daytona...


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Well most of great & talent members have already reply & suggested best idea for fishing at NC beaches but I must say be care full with Kids & pay attention towards your kids while fishing & don't forget to carry your fishing kits !


Deep Sea Fishing Miami


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

sophiagrace77 said:


> Well most of great & talent members have already reply & suggested best idea for fishing at NC beaches but I must say be care full with Kids & pay attention towards your kids while fishing & don't forget to carry your fishing kits !
> 
> 
> Deep Sea Fishing Miami


:spam:


----------

